# "Mr. President, Both Teams Played Hard."



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

He could at least say that, couldn't he? :laugh: 

From: Detroit News



> To say that Rasheed Wallace is less than thrilled to be meeting President George W. Bush on Monday is an understatement.
> 
> When asked about the Pistons' trip to the White House, Wallace said, "I ain't going to say (nothing) to him. I didn't vote for him. I'm not excited at all, it's just part of the thing."
> 
> ...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> He could at least say that, couldn't he? :laugh:
> 
> From: Detroit News




God I wish athletes would stop trying to sound ignorant. the use of the word aint sounds very stupid.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

You think he's trying to sound ignorant? Damn good at it. So good I'd have thought he comes by it naturally.


----------



## pumpkinheadgiant (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: "Mr. President, Both Teams Played Hard."*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> 
> God I wish athletes would stop trying to sound ignorant. the use of the word aint sounds very stupid.


Obviously I have no idea what he's trying or not trying any more than you, but have you considered the possiblity that he's using language as a weeding (seriously no pun here...) tool? 

Rasheed always seemed to be big on drawing lines on who's opinion he cared about and who's he didn't, ala his 'circle of friends and family'. I've known people who drew similar lines, and sometimes they would go out of their way to push people they didn't know more firmly to the outside. "If they don't like they way I talk, then *** em anyway. They're not the people I care about".

I'm not saying I agree with this approach to people. Not really disagreeing with it either. Just noting that it IS a way. It doesn't bother me if you think I'm full of it.... you're not somebody in my "inner circle" anyway.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: "Mr. President, Both Teams Played Hard."*



> Originally posted by <b>pumpkinheadgiant</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously I have no idea what he's trying or not trying any more than you, but have you considered the possiblity that he's using language as a weeding (seriously no pun here...) tool?
> ...



I don't think you're full of it, but you typed as if you were doing a paper on something you knew nothing about. You said a lot withough saying anything.....very impressive. I just have a problem with athletes that don't care.


----------



## pumpkinheadgiant (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: "Mr. President, Both Teams Played Hard."*



> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> I don't think you're full of it, but you typed as if you were doing a paper on something you knew nothing about. You said a lot withough saying anything.....very impressive. I just have a problem with athletes that don't care.


Ha! Good call. I have a gift for talking around what I'm trying to say, to point of obfuscation. I don't think it would be worth my time or yours for me to try and clarify my rambling prattle.

I have a problem with people that think that athletes should care about things that I don't care about, but I'm ain't ignorant to the point of thinking I can change somebody's perspective on the internet. That tends to get personal, and just reinforces whatever opinions are already in place.

I should probably just keep my problems to myself, and go back to "lurk" mode. Thanks for responding though. I like reading your posts, mm.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> God I wish athletes would stop trying to sound ignorant. the use of the word aint sounds very stupid.


Wallace IS stupid.

He gets paid millions to play basketball 6 months out of the year, and the rest of the time he sits around playing video games with his kids. He never graduated from college, and he can't do anything except play basketball. He lives in the greatest country in the world, where athletes like himself are treated like gods, and yet he has so little gratitude for all of his blessings that he can't even find the interest to treat our president with respect.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

So you can't be a decent human being and be against Bush, Talkhard? I know this is getting political. But, if I was in Wallace's shoes I would probably not talk to Bush either. As my momma always told me, "If you don't have anything nice to say, then don't say anything at all". And, for once in my life I think in that situation I would listen to her..haha. Anyways, it is probably a good thing that Rasheed doesn't talk with the president eh as we all know how he talks to people that he isn't fond of..haha. I am just not putting together your hatred of Rasheed on this one... sorry. 
Prunetang


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>:
> 
> Wallace...lives in the greatest country in the world


Rasheed moved to France?



> yet he has so little gratitude for all of his blessings that he can't even find the interest to treat our president with respect.


Yeah, after all those tax breaks for people in his bracket, too! Ingrate.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> So you can't be a decent human being and be against Bush, Talkhard?


Of course you can. I never said Wallace had to be "for" Bush, I'm just suggesting that he ought to treat the president with respect. When President Bush gives his State of the Union speech, this week, the Democrats will applaud him. Not because they agree with him, but because they respect the office of the President.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I don't respect President Bush, and I try to consider myself a pretty rational and logical person. I don't think he's a "bad man". I just don't like the guy and think he is doing a horrible and irresponsible job in perhaps the most important position in the world. 

And I guess I don't blame him for that...as it isn't his fault that he's president. But I still don't have to respect him.

I can respect the position of president and the legacy of those who previously served in that role...but I in no way or means can support Bush. 

Only three years and eleven months to go.


- Perfection


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

As a Bush fan I would love to meet President Bush. But many of the republicans I talk to say they wouldnt even walk across the street to spit on President Clinton.

I have a huge respect for the office of the Presidency and I would LOVE to meet any former, current, or future President. The President is the pinnacle of power for this country and the pinnacle of success. I would love to meet any of the former presidents.

Rasheed not talking to the president shows his lack of manners. He can have whatever public opinion of him he wants but you still should be polite and have a nice little chat.

Im not even a Rasheed Wallace hater in fact Ive defended him on many occasions but this is just lack of decency.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Wallace is full of **** as well as stupid.

If President Bush sticks his hand out you bet your *** that Rasheed will shake it with that stupid *** grin on his face. 

If you were invited to the White House you would too Perf.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> As a Bush fan I would love to meet President Bush. But many of the republicans I talk to say they wouldnt even walk across the street to spit on President Clinton.


exactly...

as much as what clinton did wasn't exactly kosher..it's not like Bush has exactly been great as president.

His environmental stance is setting us back 35 years.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Although I may not take the same route as Rasheed, I can't say that I blame him and I don't feel like he is out of line. But then again - I am the liberal youth of the U of Oregon!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think that Rasheed needs to respect the President of the US George Bush any more than any of us do... or any more than we need to respect the Power Forward of the Detroit Pistons Rasheed wallce.

It's his right as an American to not speak to the President if he so chooses. I think that he's looking petty and disrespectful, of course, but he's a grown man and it's not my place to tell him how he should or should not act.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

:usa:


STOMP


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Wallace is full of **** as well as stupid.
> 
> If President Bush sticks his hand out you bet your *** that Rasheed will shake it with that stupid *** grin on his face.
> ...


Considering that I've been inside the Oval office once and met both President's Clinton and Bush Sr. (I used to have a connection in the White House),....

I guess i proabably would shake his hand. More of a courtesy thing then just showing respect though. 

Honestly, I really despise Bush on issues like the environment, abortion rights and many of the other heavily conservative ideas that he is "for".

I don't think he's an "evil" person. Rather he is just ignorant/nieve and is not being responsible in his duty to really put the citizens of America first. 

So while I might shake his hand in mental disgust, I will never be forced to...nor plan to...respect President Bush. Especially in the context of him and his (mis)leadership of the USA.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Well...

If you would than 'Sheed should but it would be just like him to snub the Chief. 

Lest we forget that He's already proven his propensity towards being outspokenly stupid.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

True, 

Rasheed is not the smoothest when it comes to maintaining good communications and proper ettiquete/behavior.

If he wants to protest, then I would shake his hand but not say anything to him. But Rasheed can certainly do whatever he wants to.

Believe me, I'm frustrated with President Bush. I don't really care for him. So I can see where Rasheed is coming from. 

Perhaps I'm just a little bit more socially polished and politically correct.

But true, this is a typical Rasheed-esqe move.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

What a spoiled brat.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I'll assume you mean rasheed and not me...


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Gee, I would think anyone would want to meet the President of the United States. I would. I mean, even though Clinton was one of the few worst presidents ever, I would have jumped at a chance to meet him. 

I really can't understand Wallace's thinking here. The President, his President, makes a nice gesture like this and he just trashes him for it. That's sad. Very sad.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

As a Democrat I would be honored to meet President Bush jr. Whether you agree with the mass murdering of people in Iraq or not he is still our President and you have to respect that. I think that's where Sheed is missing the boat. You don't have to respect the man so much as you need to respect the title of the man. Like it or not he is the President for all of us, and should be shown the respect deserved of that.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> As a Democrat I would be honored to meet President Bush jr. Whether you agree with the mass murdering of people in Iraq or not he is still our President and you have to respect that. I think that's where Sheed is missing the boat. You don't have to respect the man so much as you need to respect the title of the man. Like it or not he is the President for all of us, and should be shown the respect deserved of that.


So what Rasheed should do is say:
"This is for the office" and shake his hand, and then say "and this is for you" and punch him in the face. Good compromise - I like it.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think you respect "offices." You respect people, if they bring honour to the office. *If* you feel Bush created wide-spread death and destruction for a bad, or invalid, reason or if you feel he's a bigot, for example, for his proposed Constitutional Amendment against gay marriage, why *would* you accord him "respect?"

I'm not necessarily saying the above stances are right or wrong, but if one honestly felt that way, there would be no reason to falsely project respect towards someone you feel none towards.

Personally, I think this (and the implication that he voted) much more refreshing and interesting than the typical athlete stance of "I don't care about politics."


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

At least Sheed cares enough about politics to have an opinion. And this does imply he voted too. I hate reading message board screed about how you think or don't think someone is smart because of some quotes they give off the cuff to the media.

It's interesting that since leaving Portland, Sheed has had no real problems. But the team he left behind is still having problems in the locker room.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> I don't think you respect "offices." You respect people, if they bring honour to the office


Minstrel, I think you made an excellent point. It is, obviously, up to each individual to decide what he/she would do in the circumstances. But IMO respect is earned. I can and do respect people with whom I disagree. But I won't repect someone just because he/she holds a certain title, no matter what that title is. 

Were I in Sheed's sneakers, would I refuse to go? Refuse to shake hands? Take the opportunity to register a protest (over what issue? God knows there are a million)? I don't know, frankly, and it's not likely to happen. The closest I came was way back when, George McGovern grabbed my hand and shoke it (is shoke the proper past tense of shake? I'm having a brain lock but it sure does not look right!) while I was waving it in the air trying to ask a question.

Actually I found Sheed's comment typical. And amusing.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I don't think that Rasheed needs to respect the President of the US George Bush any more than any of us do... or any more than we need to respect the Power Forward of the Detroit Pistons Rasheed wallce.
> 
> It's his right as an American to not speak to the President if he so chooses. I think that he's looking petty and disrespectful, of course, but he's a grown man and it's not my place to tell him how he should or should not act.
> ...


I'm confused. You said Sheed doesn't need to respect Bush but also said he is looking petty and disrespectful. If he doesn't need to respect him, then whats wrong with not talking to him? It's a heck of a lot better than Sheed telling him what he really thinks.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I do believe you have to have a certain respect for offices. These people have given their lives (more or less) to public service (more or less).

I believe you have to respect the people that govern you no matter what their stance. You dont have to be overly polite or kiss their ***. 

Perhaps it would be a good oppurtunity for Rasheed to ask the president a few questions and comment on the politics he finds questionable. If he could do it in a polite and respectfull manner than maybe that is something Rasheed should be interested in.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I'd probably shake his hand out of respect for the personal risk any president takes in attaining the office. just think how many presidents have been shot at or died on the job. two of the last nine guys to do it have taken a bullet (Kennedy, Reagan). would you take a job where 22% of the guys doing it get shot?

considering it's only a four or eight year stint, it wouldn't surprise me to find out it's one of the riskier jobs in America. even moreso when most of the muslim world is enraged at you. 

that said, this quote is exactly one of the reasons why I like Rasheed Wallace. the NBA is, first and foremost, entertainment. he has always been entertaining.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> I'm confused. You said Sheed doesn't need to respect Bush but also said he is looking petty and disrespectful. If he doesn't need to respect him, then whats wrong with not talking to him? It's a heck of a lot better than Sheed telling him what he really thinks.


Why are you confused?

He doesn't need to respect Bush, but if he doesn't he risks being seen as disrespectful.

I don't need to go on a diet, but if I don't go on a diet I risk being fat.

Ed O.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you confused?
> ...


Trying to avoid conversation with someone you dislike doesn't seem disrespectful to me - in fact it seems like a pretty good way to go. 

I never diet and I'm not fat because I eat right, which also seems like a pretty good way to go.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> Trying to avoid conversation with someone you dislike doesn't seem disrespectful to me - in fact it seems like a pretty good way to go.


Merely because it doesn't appear he's being disrespectful in your opinion doesn't change the fact that he runs the risk that people in general will think he's disrespectful.

Ed O.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>crandc</b>!
> The closest I came was way back when, George McGovern grabbed my hand and shoke it (is shoke the proper past tense of shake? I'm having a brain lock but it sure does not look right!)


shook  

STOMP


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

the only note worthy bit of this is that as a man he stands behind his convictions, regardless of how others might percieve it. i find his statement refreshing. i wish he where a bit more elequent, but heck, i can't spell so who am i to point fingers.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Merely because it doesn't appear he's being disrespectful in your opinion doesn't change the fact that he runs the risk that people in general will think he's disrespectful.
> ...


Sure Ed, but it works both ways. Just because, in your opinion, he appears to be disrespectful doesn't mean that people in general will think he's disrespectful. 

Whether I'm in the majority or the minority here, I just wanted to throw my opinion out.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Sheed's a ******* with everybody. Why should the President get preferential treatment? 



You've got to be kidding me. You can't even use a commonplace term for the Democratic Party's mascot on this board? Sheesh.


OK... make it: Sheed's a jack-backside with everybody.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> Sure Ed, but it works both ways. Just because, in your opinion, he appears to be disrespectful doesn't mean that people in general will think he's disrespectful.


It doesn't work both ways. I'm saying he runs the risk of being seen as disrespectful, and you disagreed.

You can see on this board that some people think he's being disrespectful, so your opinion doesn't go against my point. If nobody on this board thought he was being disrespectful, then maybe I'd reconsider my statement (although it would not be disproved).

You're certainly entitled to your opinion, but you said you were confused and I'm attempting to clarify the point for you. I don't mean to disregard or ignore your feelings on the matter.

Ed O.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

wouldn't post the photo because it said ******* in the picture tag. oh well.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Good idea, Drewfix. If you can't say it, at least I can post the image:


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> It doesn't work both ways. I'm saying he runs the risk of being seen as disrespectful, and you disagreed.
> ...


I see your point that he is running the risk of appearing disrespectful to some, but others share my belief that there's nothing wrong with standing up for what you believe in. So whats worse: taking the risk of appearing disrespectful to some, or changing your beliefs in fear of the before mentioned possibility? 

The funny thing is you and I both know Sheed doesn't care one bit about what anybody outside of his "inner circle" thinks about him.


----------



## faygo34 (Mar 22, 2003)

i dont get this having to respect the president crap. does every person in iraq have to shake saddam's hand and respect him even if they dissaprove with what hes doing?


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>faygo34</b>!
> i dont get this having to respect the president crap. does every person in iraq have to shake saddam's hand and respect him even if they dissaprove with what hes doing?


Respect for offices is what separates us from third world banana republics. At any given time, roughly half of the people in our country support the policies of the administration currently in office and the other half detest those policies. Just because you don't like the current policies doesn't mean you have to be rude and obnoxious in the presence of an elected official. The presidential election process is far from perfect, but it provides for a peaceful exchange of power in this country in response to the will of the people. When you show respect for the office, you're showing respect for the constitution and over two centuries of representative government in this country.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

BTW, how is this not a political thread?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> 
> 
> Respect for offices is what separates us from third world banana republics. At any given time, roughly half of the people in our country support the policies of the administration currently in office and the other half detest those policies. Just because you don't like the current policies doesn't mean you have to be rude and obnoxious in the presence of an elected official. The presidential election process is far from perfect, but it provides for a peaceful exchange of power in this country in response to the will of the people. When you show respect for the office, you're showing respect for the constitution and over two centuries of representative government in this country.


No, what seperates us from other countries is that we have the freedom to not show respect in the presence of our country's president.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> No, what seperates us from other countries is that we have the freedom to not show respect in the presence of our country's president.


You have the constitutional right to behave like a jerk if you wish. That "right" was bought and paid for with the blood of a lot of brave men and women. 

You may have noticed at the inauguration that John Kerry and other leading Democrats were there and listened politely to the speech. They certainly didn't agree with what Mr. Bush had to say, but they know that our system of government is above partisan politics and is something to be cherished and treated with respect.

In my view, you can and should be involved in politics and work towards seeing that candidates get elected who support your views. Say what you want, write what you believe, but in formal situations where a politician is acting in an official capacity, treat the office with respect.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> 
> 
> You have the constitutional right to behave like a jerk if you wish. That "right" was bought and paid for with the blood of a lot of brave men and women.
> ...


Clearly treating the President with respect no matter what your beliefs is the classy thing to do (no one ever accused Rasheed as being classy). Just the same, "respect for offices" is not what separates us from third world banana republics, as you put it.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Chuck Taylor</b>!
> 
> 
> Clearly treating the President with respect no matter what your beliefs is the classy thing to do (no one ever accused Rasheed as being classy). Just the same, "respect for offices" is not what separates us from third world banana republics, as you put it.


I think we're playing with semantics here, Chuck. A few yokels being jerks when an elected official is appearing somewhere isn't a serious threat to the republic. That said, I do think the fact that our political parties and most citizens have a general respect for governmental offices is essential to the functioning of a democracy. 

And, back to basketball...how 'bout dem Blazers?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

What about dem Blazers. 

Did they meet the Prez (Carter?) after their Championship. I don't remember.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Well, it looks like maybe he pouted a bit, but at least he shook hands with the pres:

Sheed & W


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> What about dem Blazers.
> 
> Did they meet the Prez (Carter?) after their Championship. I don't remember.


Not that I can recall. The Blazers got ripped as far as celebration goes. About 2 minutes after the game they cut away to the Kemper Open. No trophy ceremony on TV, no champange showers.

It still makes me mad even after all these years.:upset:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> Well, it looks like maybe he pouted a bit, but at least he shook hands with the pres:
> 
> Sheed & W


From the looks of that picture, maybe Richard Hamilton had a talk with 'Sheed beforehand and made sure he at least shook his hand.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Come on guys, it's not like he stink palmed Bush or anything.

When a reporter in the Pistons locker room asked him what he he's going to say to the president he said he doesn't have anything to say to him and he didn't vote for him. I've heard much worse things from people much more respected people.

Obviously he has an opinion on the matter and it has obviously been discussed before because when a reporter asked Chauncey about it he laughed and said "He ain't joking."

At the White House he was respectful, shook Bush's hand and cracked a smile at whatever Bush said to him.

I think the situation is more funny than anything. Look at the picture, Lindsey Hunter and John Hammond are cracking up on the far right, Bush looks like he has a good sense of humor about it, and Rasheed looks embarassed if anything.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Come on guys, it's not like he stink palmed Bush or anything.
> 
> When a reporter in the Pistons locker room asked him what he he's going to say to the president he said he doesn't have anything to say to him and he didn't vote for him. I've heard much worse things from people much more respected people.
> ...


you have to remember that there are blazer fans who have an irrational disliking of Rasheed, and refuse to let go of him. And feel the need to take shots at him, despite the fact no one really cares anymore.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

This is a noble move in my eyes. Someone who has the guts to stand against the tide and do what he wants. Screw politeness if it is fake. Sheed should walk right past Bush and when they ask him why he did it he should simply say "Im my own man and will do what I want". Hell, at least he has an opinion. 

I would not shake the hand of Bush. He may be the president of our country, but that means nothing to me. Regardless of his position, I dislike him and would have nothing to do with him. If this is consitered unpolite than so be it.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> This is a noble move in my eyes. Someone who has the guts to stand against the tide and do what he wants. Screw politeness if it is fake. Sheed should walk right past Bush and when they ask him why he did it he should simply say "Im my own man and will do what I want". Hell, at least he has an opinion.
> 
> I would not shake the hand of Bush. He may be the president of our country, but that means nothing to me. Regardless of his position, I dislike him and would have nothing to do with him. If this is consitered unpolite than so be it.


I think there is a difference between respecting the office and respecting the man. 

Sheed obviously doesn't think highly of the man, and there is absoultely nothing wrong with that. At the White House he respected the office of the president and didn't try to make a scene or anything. You really can't ask for more than that from anyone.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> When you show respect for the office, you're showing respect for the constitution and over two centuries of representative government in this country.


And how would one show respect for the office of President by being courteous to the man who has run page upon page of the Constitution through his Oval Office paper shredder?

Why would ANY US Citizen, let alone one who's African-American, want to be polite to the man responsible for setting civil rights back 50 years?:no:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>e_blazer1</b>!
> ...they know that our system of government is above partisan politics...


:rotf:


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MARIS61</b>!
> Why would ANY US Citizen, let alone one who's African-American, want to be polite to the man responsible for setting civil rights back 50 years?


Who's that? Bill Cosby?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ever played _Where's Wallace_?  









_Chauncey Billups presents President Bush with a Pistons jersey during the 2004 Finals winners' visit to the White House on Monday._


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Just another reason to love Sheed.. :yes:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BLAZER PROPHET</b>!
> Gee, I would think anyone would want to meet the President of the United States. I would. I mean, even though Clinton was one of the few worst presidents ever, I would have jumped at a chance to meet him.
> 
> I really can't understand Wallace's thinking here. The President, his President, makes a nice gesture like this and he just trashes him for it. That's sad. Very sad.


Not really.:no: And isnt it tradition for the President to invite our world champion sports teams to the white house? I wouldnt exactly call it a nice gesture, more like a photo op(for the prez)....:sigh:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> I do believe you have to have a certain respect for offices. These people have given their lives (more or less) to public service (more or less).
> 
> I believe you have to respect the people that govern you no matter what their stance. You dont have to be overly polite or kiss their ***.
> ...


:laugh: I wouldnt call being born with a silver spoon in your mouth dedication...Or any reason to be shown respect...

You sound brainwashed...:sigh:


----------



## Blaze_Rocks (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like I chimed in too late..Oh well maybe next time.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> You have the constitutional right to behave like a jerk if you wish. That "right" was bought and paid for with the blood of a lot of brave men and women.
> 
> You may have noticed at the inauguration that John Kerry and other leading Democrats were there and listened politely to the speech. They certainly didn't agree with what Mr. Bush had to say, but they know that our system of government is above partisan politics and is something to be cherished and treated with respect.
> 
> In my view, you can and should be involved in politics and work towards seeing that candidates get elected who support your views. Say what you want, write what you believe, but in formal situations where a politician is acting in an official capacity, treat the office with respect.


Great post, e_blazer!! Eloquently said.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> And how would one show respect for the office of President by being courteous to the man who has run page upon page of the Constitution through his Oval Office paper shredder?


When I was little, my mother washed my mouth out with soap for telling lies like this.



> Why would ANY US Citizen, let alone one who's African-American, want to be polite to the man responsible for setting civil rights back 50 years


Are you talking about the same president who appointed Colin Powell as the first black secretary of state in U.S. history? And who has now appointed Condoleeza Rice as the first black woman to be Secretary of State? And who wants to appoint Alberto Gonzalez as the first hispanic Attorney General? And who wants to give citizenship to some 8 million illegal Hispanic immigrants?

Bill Clinton had zero minorities in his cabinet, and no blacks. Bush has him beat hands down when it comes to promoting racial diversity. You clearly have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

when is this bleep going to be closed down?

STOMP


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

There's nothing wrong with what Rasheed did. Nothing wrong at all. 

You all just have AWMS...



















































...(Angry White Male Syndrome, that is)


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Some of you people are just sad. You can't keep the conversation at a general level or about Rasheed Wallace. You HAVE to make things personal with posters. You HAVE to rip into politicians in spite of knowing (or perhaps because you know) that it'll cause a fight.

Very disappointing. Closed.

Ed O.


----------

